# my toys



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

Toshiba 62HM84:nerd: , SVS PB12-NSD2:dumbcrazy: , Onkyo NR900:wits-end: , Westlake BBSM8:mooooh: , Tannoy Stirling:hush: , muRata ES105:time-out: , Pioneer PT-R7iii:dunno: , Fostex FT60H:rubeyes: , Mirage OmniSat:rofl: , JVC DHX1/2:wave: , Sharp HRD2:huh: , Pioneer 745H:dontknow: , Sony BX500:kiss:, Panny 300/500 DBS:spend: , PURE 702:scratchhead:,....

photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly


----------

